# NYX Round Lipstick Recs Please!!



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello my lovelies!! I am in need of your advice - I am interested in purchasing a few NYX round lipsticks, but am unsure of the shades, as the swatches they show are very poor. The main shade I am searching for is similar to MAC's 'aloof' or 'viva glam II' (in other words a nude pink color) - anyone have a rec for me?

Thanks so much!! :sheep:


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry, but I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never tried any of their lippies!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

i was gonna suggest searching ebay, too, for a better pic.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Can we suggest other makeup communities on MUT? Cuz I know a few have swatches on these lipsticks...


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 7, 2008)

Cherry Culture Makeup Cosmetics : Bloom, Eyeko, Juice Beauty, MOR, NYX, Playboy, Splash, Sugar, Tinte and more has NYX for .99!


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 9, 2008)

actually it's $2 now at cherry culture (the round lipsticks)


----------



## internetchick (Aug 9, 2008)

Nonpareil Boutique has the for 0.99, but I haven't ordered from them before.


----------



## mochamua26 (Aug 17, 2008)

nonpareil is great... super fast and the owner is very friendly... i found this picture... hope it's not against the rules

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/0/1/6/1015233.JPG


----------



## badbadgirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow .99- how can you go wrong?


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Aug 25, 2008)

I've ordered from nonpareil too. Really fast shipping. It took like 2-3 days to get my stuff. The NYX lipsticks are also really good. They're really creamy/good quality for $0.99.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have never tried the MAC ones you mentioned but here's my swatches on my NYX lipsticks


----------

